# Ice Fishing: Spoon with dropper



## backcountry (May 19, 2016)

Anybody played around with this technique? Any luck with trout?

I'm starting to branch our from the standard store bought lure arrangements and I'm curious on folks experiences with these. 

Thanks in advance for any advice! This newb needs to find ways to lure shy trout in on slow days.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

I have never had problems catching trout with the jigs that I use. 

I will use 1/64 oz jig heads in various colors. I also have a supply of Berkley Power Wigglers in a number of different colors. I can change the jig with the colored head or the Power Wiggler that I use for the body to get the combination that will catch fish. I'll also tip the hook with 1/2 of a meal worm. 

This combination works 99% of the time when I head out on the ice.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

Over the last few years, I've been making my own "stuff" for ice fishing lures. I've had some real aces along with duds. 


I take a conglomerate of ice fly's, lures, jigs and baits when I head out. It almost looks like a sporting goods store wall of items. Different types and weights of jigs, colors, etc. 


It's cheaper making your own too. I built a lure similar to a "Perch Talker" for about .25 and they want $4.99 at the stores. I made a jig last year using glass perch eyes I had before retiring from Taxidermy. HOLY SMOKES!!! That sucker was a perch catching magnet. Only had two and lost them both that day.:x

Critter hit the nail on the head though!.....If your not getting bit, go smaller!!! I've hooked 4+ pound fish on a tiny 1/32oz jig with a small 1/8" piece of bait. 

I'm thinking about getting a camera to see how fish react to the "homemade" lures. I know they work, just curious to see the reaction to colors, size and action.


----------

